# [Free Game] Fifteen Puzzle X 0.15 (Sliding Tile Puzzle )



## megasoft78 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm newbie Android developer and I publish few days ago my first game.
If anyone want to try and give me some feedback.

Amazon AppStore:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008JDAQQI


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Now here IS a coincidence! I was just thinking, yesterday, that sliding games were perfectly suited for android type devices and why hadn't I ever noticed one. Snatched up your game just a few minutes ago, so haven't had a chance to try it out. Looking forward to it, though. I saw that it has number puzzles, does it also have pictures puzzles that you have to put together?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

megasoft78 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm newbie Android developer and I publish few days ago my first game.
> If anyone want to try and give me some feedback.
> ...


Megasoft78, here is some feedback after playing the game for about 10 minutes.

The puzzle itself played well once I realized that I needed to tap the pieces instead of trying to slide them. I had fun completing the first puzzle (classic 4x4 number puzzle).

I missed the following for the app to seem complete:
- A personal statistics page where I could see my fastest time for the three sizes by number, letter, and Roman numeral faces. Average and slowest times might be nice as well.
- A way to save and exit the app. I was trying the 6x6 with letters and was on the last two rows and left the app to check a standard keyboard layout. My partially completed puzzle was lost when I went back into the app on my Fire. It would also be nice to be able to change between wood, marble, and plastic without losing the puzzle.
- A title/credit/menu/help screen. This could be one screen or many but there should be some place to see this info. The help could list the order of the special characters after the alphabet (for the 6x6 puzzle). A sentence under the title and credit (author or company name, app version) such as "Tap the tiles to arrange them in order." might be all that is needed when someone like me stubbornly tries to slide them. 

Nice game! It just needs a little polish to make it shine. 

Edited to add that the items above are probably in reverse order of importance. The title/credit/help is most important to be professional in feel. The ability to save the game is important to reduce frustration when someone does not have time to finish a puzzle for any reason. The statistics are nice to have.


----------



## megasoft78 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi all,
HappyGuy : I think I will implement it soon to choose a photo from you sd card or from google images! 
Annalog : Thank you for you detailed review 
I'm actually working to integrate scoreloop for leaderboards (3 for numbers, 2 for letters, 1 for roman numbers).
I agree to implement:
- Be able to slide and not just tap
- Change style while you are playing
- Save state and exit
- Have an help and credit pages
- Autosolve puzzle or hint

Unfortunally this is just an hobby and I'm doing it in my free time (not that much) but I'm enjoying doing it 

I think when you see symbols in letters game mode, that's a bug! 
You should be able to play just 4x4 and 5x5 for letters.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Megasoft78, great game as a result of a limited free time hobby!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

megasoft78 said:


> ... I think when you see symbols in letters game mode, that's a bug!
> You should be able to play just 4x4 and 5x5 for letters.


To get the specific situation for the bug, which I suspect also occurs for Roman numerals if you intend that to only be for 4x4 puzzles, do the following:
Play a game using letters or Roman numerals.
On the Congratulation screen choose to play again.
Select a size that should not be supported without changing anything else.
Select Play.

It might be nice to support all three sizes for Roman numerals but that would mean that the font size would need to be smaller be as well. Probably not worth the effort to have different font sizes for each puzzle size and type.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Most fun I have had with a game bug! ----- Playing with Roman numerals on a 5x5 grid where the number could be displayed over three tile spaces and overlaps with the numbers on other tiles makes for an interesting combination of memory and tile moving logic! It took me 17:36 minutes and 588 moves. The time included a phone call that I received.

The phone call made me think of another possible feature: a pause button. 

P.S. I like seeing Tempo and Mosse on the game icon on my Fire.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

This game brought back memories of family vacations with multiple day car trips to visit relatives in the early 1960s. On one of these trips we had a set of these plastic 4x4 puzzles. One had tiles which resulted in the following solution:

RATE
YOUR
MIND
PAL


----------



## megasoft78 (Jul 25, 2012)

Annalog,
you give me another idea to improve my game. 
I'm thinking of an hidden phrase like a rebus that the user need to reorder.
I'll check that idea as soon as I have time to.

Thank you for all your feedback.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there a way to see my best scores/times for each type of game?

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is there a way to see my best scores/times for each type of game?
> 
> Betsy


Not yet. Megasoft78 is working on that currently according to Reply 3.


megasoft78 said:


> ...
> I'm actually working to integrate scoreloop for leaderboards (3 for numbers, 2 for letters, 1 for roman numbers).
> ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Not yet. Megasoft78 is working on that currently according to Reply 3.


Thanks. I didn't really understand what that meant. 

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks. I didn't really understand what that meant.
> 
> Betsy


I guessed it was related to my feedback comment about scores. Your comment made me look up Scoreloop. According to Wikipedia, "Scoreloop (a subsidiary of Research in Motion) is a cross-platform social gaming network for the operating systems Android, Bada, iOS and Windows Phone 7." The "leaderboards (3 for numbers, 2 for letters, 1 for roman numbers)" probably means that there will be an entry for each option and size.

*Question for Megasoft78*
Megasoft78, does the integration with Scoreloop mean that the only way to see our times will be to use the social gaming network? While I like to compete with myself, I am not interested in seeing other people's times or sharing my times.


----------



## megasoft78 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Annalog,
I want to implement local scores and have the option (if you want) to publish to scoreloop your best score.
I'll probably give some benefits to the top 3 for each category (global and last 24 hours) like new themes or additional game modes.
I have alot of idea but very poor freetime to do it 

Cheers,
Gabriele


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Cool i'll give it a go tonight, I have a habbit of spending more time playing games than reading! lol


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Gabriele,
Your ideas sound great. Thank you for creating this game. I am looking forward to future changes and apps by Megasoft78, even when not free.

Be sure to enjoy your free time.

Have fun,
Anna


----------



## megasoft78 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Anna,
I saw a very nice review on Amazon AppStore. 
It looks like you did that. 
In case you did thank you very much! 

Cheers,
Gabriele


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

You are very welcome!


----------



## megasoft78 (Jul 25, 2012)

New promotional banner:









Do you like it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice!  Of course, here, we'd prefer the device be a Kindle Fire!   

Betsy


----------



## megasoft78 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Betsy,
you are right but I'm using a tool provided by Google:
http://android-ui-utils.googlecode.com/hg/asset-studio/dist/device-frames.html

and Amazon Kindle is not available. Maybe I should do it manually but I need to find a good starting image. 

Cheers,
Gabriele


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I understand, just teasing you a bit!

Betsy


----------



## megasoft78 (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## megasoft78 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi guys,
Today The Friday Review Game setup a "Brain & Puzzle" for August 24.

Could you please help me to get my game reviewed by them?
You need to go here:
https://developers.google.com/live/shows/ahNzfmdvb2dsZS1kZXZlbG9wZXJzcg4LEgVFdmVudBjb_K4DDA/

and vote "Fifteen Puzzle X" under "Brain & Puzzle".

Thank you!!!


----------



## megasoft78 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi guys,
as you maybe already know I subscribe to have a review from Google Android Developers team.
They are going to decide in a week time based on the number of votes.

Please support my game voting it:

https://developers.google.com/live/shows/ahNzfmdvb2dsZS1kZXZlbG9wZXJzcg4LEgVFdmVudBixurIDDA/

When the page load you need to scroll down after the video and click the right link "Games August 24: Brain & Puzzle"

My game is "Fifteen Puzzle X" and the author is of course megasoft78

Thanks again,
Gabriele


----------



## megasoft78 (Jul 25, 2012)

2 days to go....










Please vote my game.
You need to have a google account and go to https://developers.google.com/live/shows/ahNzfmdvb2dsZS1kZXZlbG9wZXJzcg4LEgVFdmVudBixurIDDA/ and follow these 3 steps (check the screenshots):
1) Scroll down
2) Click on "Games August 24: Brain & Puzzle"
3) Click on thumb up on my game

Thank you


----------



## megasoft78 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi guys,
yesterday my game "Fifteen Puzzle X" get reviewed by "The Friday Games Review"!
If you like to watch it:
https://developers.google.com/live/shows/ahNzfmdvb2dsZS1kZXZlbG9wZXJzcg4LEgVFdmVudBiPoagDDA/

Thank you to everyone that vote it!!!


----------



## megasoft78 (Jul 25, 2012)

New release of Fifteen Puzzle X 0.13:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008JDAQQI

Change log:
- Bug fixes
- Online Leaderboards (Scoreloop)
- Improved graphics and font
- Save game state


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just saw this thread and got the game for my KFHD.  It was driving me crazy!  Finally had to search "fifteen game solution" and found a few sites.  Now I've completed it three times, but it's still a challenge.  I think we all played this as kids with plastic ones.  I can't believe they still have this game in plastic -- KMart, Amazon and others have them.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I think we all played this as kids with plastic ones.


I remember playing them. Some businesses gave them away with their advertising on them.

They were a lot of fun to play. Okay, I've talked myself into downloading it!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I liked it, it's very nicely done. I'm a little embarrassed to admit that my first try with the classic 4x4 grid took me 9½ minutes and 240 moves, but I'll get better!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I would never admit how long it took me to get it the first time.  I've improved a lot though!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I played the plastic versions for so many hours on car trips as a kid that I found the 4x4 size relatively easy. (Of course, the electronic version does not need a sibling to mix up the tiles! ) However I had not considered trying to reduce the number of moves.


----------



## megasoft78 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi guys,
if anyone have problem to understand how to start to play this game I did a video available here:





I'm currently working on moving tiles using swipe and to be able to play with your own image from sdcard. 

Gabriele


----------



## megasoft78 (Jul 25, 2012)

New release of Fifteen Puzzle X 0.15:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008JDAQQI










Change log:
- Bug fixes
- You can now choose if you want to move tiles using swipe or tap from the menu


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I already own the earlier version. Will Amazon automatically replace the older version with the newer so all I have to do is remove the old version from my Fire, then re-download and install the newer version?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Apps should automatically update. . . .or, at least, if you go to Apps and select 'update available' it should be listed there. . . . .if permissions or something change sometimes it doesn't come automatically.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

When I opened the app to play it, the image option was there so mine updated on its own.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I tried mine and it was not updated.  I deleted and got a new one (I think it updated after that, because I didn't receive an email from Amazon), since it was free.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I tried mine and it was not updated. I deleted and got a new one (I think it updated after that, because I didn't receive an email from Amazon), since it was free.


You don't get email from Amazon about updates on apps, whether they were free or not.

But if you periodically check the apps you can see if there are updates. Normally they come down automatically, but won't, obviously, if you're not connected. And they don't if permissions have changed substantially, either.

Tap Apps and go to Store. Tap Menu and App Updates. It will say if there are any that need to be updated.


----------

